# Best Triathlon Pedals? Or just new shoes?



## Nick09 (Aug 1, 2009)

I have just began doing triathlons and I have Time RXS's, and have already broken off the corner on several cleats. I also have the Bontrager RL road shoes, which have a buckle. My question is, should I get new pedals with better cleats, or shoes that I can attach onto my bike instead of running through the transition? I have 110 performance bike dollars right now, and just bought a new bike, so I'm not trying to spend much more than that. So, any shoe or pedal suggestions?


----------



## Bike Poor (Sep 17, 2009)

So you are running some distance in the road bike shoes?


----------



## Nick09 (Aug 1, 2009)

nope. Just until I get on the bike. But these cleats tend to break a lot. Two pairs already. Each lasted for about 2 months, maybe a little less. I think the main problem is that the inside corner hangs out beyond the bottom of the shoe, so it has a good chance of breaking if you put some pressure on it. My feet are pronated too, so it adds to the pressure on that one corner. Im in college with a new bike which = broke. I can't keep paying for new cleats. I was just wondering what would be a better investment using my points, new pedals or new shoes.


----------



## Bike Poor (Sep 17, 2009)

I like the look keo pedals and haven't had any trouble breaking them. Pro bike kit has the look keo easy for $50.00. http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=P0051

and the classic for $73. http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=A6014


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Times are just about the least durable cleat out there. Looks and Shimano's are better. Shimanos are built so if you break a wing, the cleat is still functional. All MTB pedals are (obviously) designed for you to run in.

If you decide to get new shoes and attach them to your pedals pre transition, don't be like these girls:


----------



## manymiles (May 26, 2010)

Go with Shimanos and rack as close as you can to bike entry and exit.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Shimanos have a more walkable cleat, but I don't think they would last a lot running on them.

I had to walk a short distance over gravel on them and this ruined the yellow pad on one of them.

those yellow pads are soft and are made to walk safely, not sure if they would resist too much running.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

kbiker3111 said:


> Times are just about the least durable cleat out there. Looks and Shimano's are better. Shimanos are built so if you break a wing, the cleat is still functional. All MTB pedals are (obviously) designed for you to run in.
> 
> If you decide to get new shoes and attach them to your pedals pre transition, don't be like these girls:


This has got to be the worst T1 I have ever seen. What are they thinking? Just run in the damn shoes for crying out loud. You really don't gain that much time and you need to know what you are doing to shoe in on the bike.

I agree that Shimano cleats are the best to run in. I have Sidi T2s with Shimano pedals.


----------



## Crack Monkey (Apr 19, 2007)

mimason said:


> This has got to be the worst T1 I have ever seen.


And those are the "elite" women. What an embarrassment.

I've tried the shoe-attached, flying mount and it's not easy. But, it's not hard either. Just takes practice. The main mistake most of them are making is trying to get their feet in right away. They should pedal up to speed, clear of other riders, then get their feet in the shoes.


----------



## thatsmybush (Mar 12, 2002)

manymiles said:


> Go with Shimanos and rack as close as you can to bike entry and exit.



You don't get the choice where to rack your bike. Numbers are rows are assigned.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Crack Monkey said:


> The main mistake most of them are making is trying to get their feet in right away. They should pedal up to speed, clear of other riders, then get their feet in the shoes.


Exactly.


----------

